# Couple Varmints Inc. calls fer sale



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all, have not posted here in a while, so Id like to put up a couple of my Delrin calls for sale that I have sitting here.

First one is a "*Suckerpunch*" closed reed. I machine these from Delrin rod stock. It features a douple JC stainless main reed tuned raspy cottontail, and a coaxer reed mounted in the barrel. You block off the exhaust and it shuts off the main reed and activates the coaxer to entice a coyote or cat that is hung up.
Im asking 15 bucks for this one +2.00 to ship.



















Next is a call Im making this year, called the "*Double Deathpunch*". I make an open reed called the Deathpunch, and this is the same call only with dual air channels. It makes a dueling distress sound that get real gravelly on the bottom end.
Again, machined by me from Delrin rod, very tough and durable with great sound.

Im asking 15 bucks for this one +2.00 to ship.



















I prefer Paypal on these if possible.

All of my calls are handmade by me in my shop. I make all of my own parts, including toneboards.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mark , I will take both of them


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks PW, appreciate it.
Mark


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab PW.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I know Ive been wanting some of Mark's calls for awhile.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Yes, I know Ive been wanting some of Mark's calls for awhile.


 HA!! I'm sure some of you guy's have a alarm system set up for when there are good caller deals popping up, Hmmmmmm!!!!! HA!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I waited a whole 11 min from his posting to give everyone a chance.. LOL of course it took most of that time to type that I would take them!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mark, went to your web site and see you're remodeling. Let me/us know when your back up and running, I'd like to place an order with you for a couple of your calls.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate it, Ill be up and running soon hopefully, just sort of taking a break and working on stuff: ) I intend to post up over here a bit more too.
Mark


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mark fantastic looking calls.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonehowl said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it, Ill be up and running soon hopefully, just sort of taking a break and working on stuff: ) I intend to post up over here a bit more too.
> Mark


------------------------------------------
Mark,
As you know, I have two of your open reed models and both are absolutely top notch in every way. I would like a custom model from you. I want an enclosed reed model with side by side reeds. One reed tuned high pitch cottontail and other reed medium pitch jackrabbit. I know you can do it, just let me know the cost and I will send you the dollars.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you fellas, and Rich, I really appreciate the kind words! Id love to build you a call, but Ill have to put it off a while, I am absolutley out of materials and reeds. Im putting together an order here pretty soon, so its going to be a bit? Trying to order all my stuff in bulk this year so I can cut down on ordering stuff. Mylar, JC reeds, squeaker voices, diaphragm call supplies, wood, and it goes on and on.
But, are you talking wood or delrin? I usually use the 2 holed rubber bushing for double reeds, or do you want holes drilled side by side so you can use them seperatly?
Mark


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Mark,
I'm not familiar with the two holed rubber bushings, but if they hold two metal reeds side by side then that would be fine. I want the two reeds enclosed inside the call so they both sing at same time. I am in no hurry, and wood or delrin choice is no big deal. Surprise me. Your call building ability is beyond reproach.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Okie doke Rich, Ill whip something up. Reeds will be side by side like this:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Lonehowl said:


> Okie doke Rich, Ill whip something up. Reeds will be side by side like this:


-------------------------------------------------------
YEP! I knew you could do it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Got the calls today Mark. They are very nice. The sound from the dual channel open reed is great. I like how I can use one reed or both reeds together.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Ed, yeah if you turn the call sideways in yer mouth a bit you can sort of use one reed. The toneboard isnt really wide enough to seperate the air channels much but I dont like wide toneboards, so I stuck with that.
Mark


----------

